# Hawthorne and East Los Angeles



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

I will never take routes out of those 2 warehouses again. Out of Hawthorne, I had to deliver to Compton and Inglewood areas, with more than half my shift at night in the dark. Super scary. East Los Angeles gave me a Hollywood route where I was accosted by someone who tried to get into my car while I was trying to parallel park. He was staring at the packages in my back seat and was tugging at my door handle. Called support to report it and they told me to just end my shift and take the rest of my packages back to the warehouse (I only had 2 deliveries left and only like 5 packages total so I had already completed most of my deliveries anyway). But apart from that incident, Hollywood was a nightmare because it was very hard to find parking anywhere, so my route took longer than it should have, and then I had to return to the warehouse during rush hour. 4 hour shift ended up being 6.5 hours. Oh and the East LA warehouse was super disorganized. There’s a tiny parking lot and they were funneling Flex cars and white vans (so everyone, basically) through the same ONE entrance. Parking lot was jammed. Couldn’t get my car out after dropping off my packages. After about 15 mins trying to get out, I was finally able to flag down an Amazon employee to get the white vans to move out of the way. It was gridlock - they let the white vans park anywhere and block in everyone. 

Wondering if anyone else has had bad experiences out of those warehouses? I see offers pop up for Hawthorne a lot but then the same shifts keep getting thrown back up as offers, so it seems like other people don’t like Hawthorne either.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I know everyone is thinking the same thing, so I'll just say it: 
Suck it up, buttermilk.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I like DLA8 and occassionally take DLA3 offers. Never had any problems with Watts or Compton. Less theft of packages out of those areas than Beverly Hills area.

There's a trick to Hollywood area deliveries is that find any place you can stop for 30-60 secs.

I will take a 5 package 4 hr route to Hollywood any day of the week and at anytime. I will deliver every single one and not have to return anything.


----------



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> I know everyone is thinking the same thing, so I'll just say it:
> Suck it up, buttermilk.


It's "suck it up, butterCUP" not "buttermilk." At least get your insults correct, idiot.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Butterface


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Buttermilk7458 said:


> It's "suck it up, butterCUP" not "buttermilk." At least get your insults correct, idiot.


It's a play on your forum name.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> It's a play on your forum name.


SMFH.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I hear they pop lock in Compton. That's wavy.


----------

